# Which pants for this Nitro Jacket?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Green and Blue go with just about anything. But get what you want, doesn't matter what I think, I'm not wearing it.


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd go with white pants, or even green, don't go crazy with yellow or red. 
Redirect Notice
I'd go with that color. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Pandastik (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea Im kinda liking the green, thanks for the replies!


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

Anytime brotha. Btw, got the same goggles. Are they good> I just got mine. Electrics right?


----------



## Pandastik (Oct 20, 2011)

NStrafach said:


> Anytime brotha. Btw, got the same goggles. Are they good> I just got mine. Electrics right?


Yea those are the EG2's, used em for a 40+ day season and had zero complaints. Tons of compliments too haha :laugh:


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

Green would be dope


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think black pants would go the best.


----------

